# World's Oldest Dog (?)



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

From today's Ny Post

World's Oldest Dog


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

wow I had a mutt that lived to be 17 and I thought that was old!
I could only pray to get 21 years with mine


----------



## vcroft0313 (Feb 3, 2009)

And what's awesome and wonderful is that lady has had her since she was 6 weeks old. Great story!


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

If only every dog owner was so dedicated! What a wonderful story.


----------



## lcht2 (Jan 8, 2008)

sometimes shelter dogs are the best you can get..seems she got a really good one. i like how she mentioned that they used to run 3 miles a day..im a firm believer that exercise will keep you young, and they same goes with pets.


----------



## SouthernThistle (Nov 16, 2005)

How cute that she used to be a RED Dachshund! I'd love to see her through the years.


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

i was going to post this too. it reminded me of the troll that was on here a couple of weeks ago, saying you should feed your dog only pasta, since the dog in the article eats pasta and boiled chicken. 

i would love to have 21 years with a dog.


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

Did you notice this part of the article?



> Quote:
> Chanel took the title as the oldest dog last spring when a 28-year-old beagle from Virginia died.


Twenty EIGHT!

When I got Zamboni, I read in a book about beagles that they can live to be 18-20. So I told her that since I rescued her from the pound, she had to live at least that long. (Yes, I actually told her this outloud. It's been our contract ever since.) 

I had no idea they could live to be 28. She's feisty and demanding now. In another 12 years? Oy! The Queen shall be downright ornery!


----------



## Ilovealldogs (Nov 17, 2006)

I bet there are other dogs out there that are that age, if not older. I had a client whose dog was 20- not sure if the dog is still alive but I am assuming not. I wonder if my dog would have lived that long if it weren't for the cancer... She had a will to live and her heart and other organs were in good shape. My only dog now is almost 12 and I am so thankful for every additional day with her. It's a good day if I wake up and she's still here!


----------

